# Will I be able to live without Andoird?



## Benoit99 (Jan 29, 2013)

Been a couple of years with Android and it has been a happy experience minus the battery backup. 

Now, I feel like switching to Nokia 920, not that I I dont like Android but I want a change. I loved the metro interface and a mobile device with similar interface would be attractive. 

Will I miss Android? (No, I dont want to keep two phone in my pocket)

Should I make the switch? 

Device: Galaxy S2


----------



## SpoonLicker (Feb 5, 2013)

A Samsung Galaxy series of smartphones is basically an Android series of smartphones.

Metro and Samsung both have Android-powered devices.

Basically, you're not making any change, as it's the same OS, it's just upgraded, depending on what version you have of Android in the first place.


----------



## Rearden (Jan 15, 2013)

The Nokia Lumia 920 is a Windows phone. It doesn't run Android. It's a different operating system.

If the apps you use are on Windows Phone, and you like the interface, then you should be happy.


----------



## SpoonLicker (Feb 5, 2013)

My bad. Nokia devices are usually the architecture that Microsoft manufacturers their Windows OS to work with.

I mistook the poster for stating that they wanted a different device, whereas Android runs on different devices, carriers, etc.


----------



## YerOldPoison (Jul 2, 2010)

> Bill Gates: "Windows Phone was a bad idea"
+1

Not that I hate on it, but Android is much more versatile.


----------

